# Daily driving with air bags?



## ALRDesign (Nov 5, 2008)

Looking to go the air bags route with my car. It's my daily driver, so I just wanted to hear thoughts and opinions about this kind of setup on a daily car. Things like, any issues in the winter, or any problems that may pop up.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

I daily my car on bags 100 miles a day.


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

There was a thread about this.
Anyway, I daily my car on bags about 6 months now, I frequently play with it. (Almost every other trafic light actually )

I never look back for the static days. Air all the way.
Do it. You won't regret.


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

Very doable, I have been driving mine for over a year now.

Just make sure you get your rear setup right. 

I recommend ditching the XL rears and replacing them with D-cups and SS5 bags.


----------



## ALRDesign (Nov 5, 2008)

Slo.Mo.Shun said:


> Very doable, I have been driving mine for over a year now.
> 
> Just make sure you get your rear setup right.
> 
> I recommend ditching the XL rears and replacing them with D-cups and SS5 bags.


What's the reasoning behind that? Sorry if that's a stupid question, but I'm still reading and doing my research to teach myself as much as I can about this stuff.


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

The XLs rub on the rear control arms. This makes them fail.

You can modify your control arms and make space for the XLs, and they work just fine. However, you can go the easy way and do Dcups and SS5 bags.

If you order from Bag Riders you can piece your kit however you want.


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

i have no problems and im here on the eastcoast and drive it all winter long too


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I daily mine. Same car pretty much, no problems.


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

i dailied on air for a year and a half or so until i completely parted out the car. only problems i ever had were my own fault.

double check everything and dont rush the install, pay attention to the PSI in bags and keep some spare parts ready if needed :beer:


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

Been daily driving my setup for almost a year and a half, with a management change. A properly maintained system is key. Water is the enemy in the winter, so draining the traps more often and adding some air-brake antifreeze are the only adjustments I make.


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

I daily my car with bags and have not had a single issue :thumbup:

Like what Slo.Mo.Shun said, if you don't want to worry about modifying your RCA's, go with the d-cup/SS5 setup :beer:


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

OVRWRKD said:


> and adding some air-brake antifreeze are the only adjustments I make.


care to shed some more light on this? where do you put it, how often, how much, what type do you get, etc etc? would be appreciated :thumbup:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

i put 1 cap full in the begining of winter when the temp starts to drop below freezing. Keeps the valves from freezing shut.


----------



## buck_russell (Dec 30, 2010)

fasttt600 said:


> i put 1 cap full in the begining of winter when the temp starts to drop below freezing. Keeps the valves from freezing shut.


oh please, you drive the exploder in the winter.

just remember, you get out of it what you put into it. the money you spend now will save you in the long run. i put around 40k miles on my last bagged car and never had any issues.


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

Clean PG said:


> care to shed some more light on this? where do you put it, how often, how much, what type do you get, etc etc? would be appreciated :thumbup:


I use CRC brand Air Brake Anti-Freeze, it comes in a black container with a green label. It's less than 10 bucks for 32oz. I drain the tank, put capful in during the beginning of December and I'm good. I get mine at my local carquest, not sure who else would carry it locally besides truck supply places.


----------



## ALRDesign (Nov 5, 2008)

OVRWRKD said:


> I use CRC brand Air Brake Anti-Freeze, it comes in a black container with a green label. It's less than 10 bucks for 32oz. I drain the tank, put capful in during the beginning of December and I'm good. I get mine at my local carquest, not sure who else would carry it locally besides truck supply places.


Good to know, thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Xensane (Jul 16, 2006)

I just put bags on my r32 and plan on dailying it. Like others have said take time on the install and you'll be fine. Also about the rear bags, if you have the extra money you could always go bagyards in the rear. They are pretty much bolt in, and as far as I know and what I did in my install nothing needed to be trimmed or cut at all to avoid rubbing on the control arms. good luck man :thumbup:


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

Very daily drivable!! I live in Cleveland, it's a non-issue. All the guys at Air Lift daily their car in their crappy michigan winters with no worries.


----------

